# What are Mountain Goat and Wicked Fat Chance worth?



## meackerman (Mar 9, 2005)

New guy here, so if this is the wrong place to ask this just let me know.

I've got a 1990 Mountain Goat Wiskeytown Racer and a 1990 Wicked Fat Chance that I'd like to sell, don't ride them anymore, haven't ridden them in years. I have no idea what they're worth anymore.

Both are 21" (x-large) frames with top line components (for their time), no suspension. Not looking for someone to buy them from this post, I'll post them for sale in the classifieds once I get an idea of what they're worth.

So whats a reasonable price to ask for them? I'd like to take the $$ from them and put it towards a new bike, I'm thinking of getting an IF frame at this point. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*That's A Loaded Question....*

Your best bet for an honest evaluation would be to post them on eBay and see what they go for.

Asking what they're worth here with the promise of selling in the future will probably just going get you some low ball estimates from those of us that would eagerly purchase them. 
Place a classified ad for what each of them is worth to you. If they don't sell then you can go from there.


----------



## Pelican_Racing (Nov 10, 2004)

They're worth as much as someone is willing to pay. And that might be a higher value on eBay than on local boards (or these classifieds).

Honestly though, I have tried to sell stuff locally (SF Bay Area) and people lowball me. I put them on eBay and they get more than I was originally asking! Only problem is shipping, but that's the trade off.

-Hong


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I would do a search on ebay completed items to guage what others have gone for. Also check out the classifieds section here for the same. why dont you post pics of them here so we could see them. maybe that way someone will respond. 

Will


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Got pictures? If you can provide more details I'll offer an opinion.

It depends on a lot of things like color, condition, exact build etc... If the parts are really high end you might do better parting it out. 
Keep in mind that they may be a little harder to sell than most because of the large size. Still if you are willing to ship them to Europe I am sure you could offload them pretty quickly.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Value will depend if ~martini~ and I are flush with $$$. and who wants them more  Please post pics and list parts, I might be interested in both of them.


----------



## meackerman (Mar 9, 2005)

All this from memory, so some items (BB and headsets especially) might be wrong.

Mountain goat, mostly Suntour XC pro (mechs, brakes, headset, cranks, thumbies, seat post, grease guard hubs (could be a mavic hub in back), pedals), control tech alum stem (also have orignal goat stem painted to match), mavic 231 rims (gray in front, silver in back). custom paint-kinda of hard to describe need to get them down and take a pic, but not one of goats far out paint jobs (i.e. not dinoflage or neon or anything). merlin ti bar, selle-italia seat. triple bottle mounts.

fat is custom painted by goat green/purple fade on each tube, again need a pic. (we sold both goats and fats at the shop in Chico that I worked at) Used to be neon orange but I got it repainted when Marin came out with the same color. Mostly Shimano XT, suntour front mech-I think, thumbies. Cooks Bros racing cranks, salsa stem, merlin ti bar, WTB grease guard hubs, mavic oxygen gray rims. selle-italia seat, XC pro seat post, 105 headset.


I think both are in great shape for their age, both have a few paint dings but nothing serious that I remember.

I'll have to pull them down this weekend and get pictures and post a ad in the classifieds.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Not worth much more than scrap metal value....*

....hardly worth even taking to the local recycler. So tell you what, please post your address, then leave both bikes on your front porch. I'll be happy to come by and take those two garage-space taker-uppers off your hands. Really. No problem.

You're welcome.


----------



## meackerman (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Bigfoot, that's very helpful. 

I live at 
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20500


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just a heads up guys...this post will come down unless the accompanying MTBR classified ad is posted...it's cutting the rules a bit close.

Thanks!


----------



## meackerman (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok. Not trying to break any rules here. I'll get some pics taken and post the classified.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*George!*



meackerman said:


> Thanks Bigfoot, that's very helpful.
> 
> I live at
> 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
> Washington, DC 20500


Duude! How ya been? Haven't seen you since the frat days. Hey, you still owe me for the deposit on that keg from homecoming, and for your half of that, well, you know, that we split.

Why doncha leave your Trek on the porch too. I'm sure Zap or Lance will schwag you another one.


----------



## meackerman (Mar 9, 2005)

Alright the goat's been posted to the classifieds. The Fat is tucked away so I'll get it's classified posted this weekend.

Here in all it's dusty glory.

I need to pull it off of the ceiling where it's hanging wipe the dust off it and 
get better pictures. I'll do that this weekend.

Mark


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice looking bike!

W-220190

I think that means that it was the 1st Whiskeytown made in 90, or else the first 22" made that year. The "90" is definitely the year, and "22" the size.

That bike will make someone very happy.


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Asking what they're worth here with the promise of selling in the future will probably just going get you some low ball estimates from those of us that would eagerly purchase them.


 Thanks for C*ckblocking your bros! Really, thanks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

meackerman said:


> Alright the goat's been posted to the classifieds. The Fat is tucked away so I'll get it's classified posted this weekend.
> 
> Here in all it's dusty glory.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark!

I'd be on that like a bad suit if it were my size!
How tall are you?


----------



## meackerman (Mar 9, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks Mark!
> 
> I'd be on that like a bad suit if it were my size!
> How tall are you?


about 6' 4" maybe 6' 5" on a good day.


----------



## meackerman (Mar 9, 2005)

well I guess that answers that. Worth more than I thought they were worth, and I don't think I asked enough for them, but they're both gone.

Now to order the IF.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Any day you can swap two dusty relics for a brand new IF is a good day...
Congrats man.


----------

